# Your Help is Needed for Something IMPORTANT!



## Zenas (May 12, 2009)

A little girl in my church drew a "doodle for Google", i.e. google.com. Out of 27,000 contestants, she is one of the top 40 drawings. She will go to New York next week to find out if she is the #1 drawing or not. 

You can help by voting for her here: Doodle 4 Google

Vote for Region 7 under the grade K-3 tab. Her name is Miriam and the drawing is of an Earth with people around it. 

This family is a very godly family. Her father is a deacon with me and they are very active in our church. Please forward the link to fellow church members or other believers and have them vote for Miriam. It would be amazing if she won.


----------



## Ivan (May 12, 2009)

Voted.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 12, 2009)

My vote is in.


----------



## OPC'n (May 12, 2009)

voted


----------



## Rich Koster (May 12, 2009)

done


----------



## chbrooking (May 12, 2009)

voted


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 12, 2009)

done


----------



## Hamalas (May 12, 2009)

Done, what a good picture!


----------



## Knoxienne (May 12, 2009)

voted


----------



## TaylorOtwell (May 12, 2009)

Done!


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 12, 2009)

Done--thanks!!


----------



## ww (May 12, 2009)

Done! Great Drawing!


----------



## Berean (May 12, 2009)

Did it!

Afterward it says you are free to change your vote. Too bad that doesn't apply to the last election. 
(and no, I didn't vote for BHO)


----------



## ww (May 12, 2009)

On FB too!


----------



## christiana (May 12, 2009)

She is quite talented. It was fun to vote for her drawing!

Keep us posted!


----------



## ReformedChapin (May 12, 2009)

I voted. Her's was my fav. anyway so my conscience is clear.


----------



## Zenas (May 12, 2009)

Send the link to your friends and family!


----------



## smhbbag (May 12, 2009)

I'm a member on a few college-oriented boards that take real pride in being a fearsome online-poll-skewing force.

It is time to use their powers for good, and not evil. 

Voted, and passing it along


----------



## Seb (May 12, 2009)

Punched the button.


----------



## Idelette (May 12, 2009)

Voted! It was a pretty good drawing!


----------



## Marrow Man (May 12, 2009)

I decided to vote for the Region 9 entry instead -- the ecumenical one. It apparently even has a Blue Oyster Cult symbol. 

J/K, Miriam has my vote.


----------



## ww (May 12, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I decided to vote for the Region 9 entry instead -- the ecumenical one. It apparently even has a Blue Oyster Cult symbol.
> 
> J/K, Miriam has my vote.


----------



## SolaGratia (May 12, 2009)

Voted for Miriam Elizabeth Lowery.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 12, 2009)

Wow, I just realized that 5 was her age, not her grade. That is a fabulous drawing for a 5 year old!

Even though she (In my humble opinion) has the best drawing and the best message, it will be a tough contest for her to win, since she has to beat out each of the following:

1) The Ecumenical Drawing (Region 9) -- appeals to the Oprah crowd and a few BOC fans
2) The Peta Drawing (Region 6)
3) The Green Drawing (Region 3) -- appeals to the Al Gore crowd
4) The Pacifist Drawing (Region 8)
4) The Housing Drawing (Region 10) -- appeals to the Nancy Pelosi crowd

So it's Miriam v. The Libs! Go Miriam!


----------



## Zenas (May 12, 2009)

Remember, a vote for Miriam is a vote for Miriam.


----------



## Skyler (May 12, 2009)

Voted.

I can at least say I helped someone win the contest, even if I didn't actually win it, right?


----------



## Michael Doyle (May 12, 2009)

Go Miriam. My vote is cast


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 12, 2009)

Voted...really nice drawing.


----------



## caoclan (May 12, 2009)

Voted


----------



## Zenas (May 13, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## Matthias (May 13, 2009)

voted


----------



## Augusta (May 13, 2009)

Voted! She is so going to win. Her drawing is great!


----------



## Poimen (May 13, 2009)

ReformedChapin said:


> I voted. Her's was my fav. anyway so my conscience is clear.


----------



## WaywardNowHome (May 13, 2009)

I liked it. Voted.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 13, 2009)

Voted. You owe me, brother. Maybe you can offer me free legal advice some day???


----------



## Ruby (May 13, 2009)

Age 5. A great picture for a little artist!


----------



## ExGentibus (May 13, 2009)

Voted. Really nice drawing!


----------



## bookslover (May 13, 2009)

Done. Miriam Elizabeth has got talent!


----------



## ewenlin (May 13, 2009)

I doubt I could draw something like that. Nicely done and voted for!

Now for the next pb'er to run for president.


----------



## Phil Fourie (May 13, 2009)

Done


----------



## Whitefield (May 13, 2009)

I punched out the chad.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (May 13, 2009)

Done.


----------



## jambo (May 13, 2009)

Voted and an excellent drawing it is too.


----------



## Staphlobob (May 13, 2009)

Done also.


----------



## Reluctantly Reforming (May 13, 2009)

Voted!


----------



## he beholds (May 13, 2009)

I voted! There's no way Google would let the "coexist" spinoff be their motto, right?? (region nine)


----------



## LawrenceU (May 13, 2009)

he beholds said:


> I voted! There's no way Google would let the "coexist" spinoff be their motto, right?? (region nine)




Seeing how they put a little doo dad in their logo for just about every pagan holy day out there I think they would be proud to do just that.


----------



## he beholds (May 13, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > I voted! There's no way Google would let the "coexist" spinoff be their motto, right?? (region nine)
> ...





But it's impossibly NOT TRUE. I get that they like everybody, blah, blah, blah. BUT, anybody who has a brain, (sorry eight year old your parents are imbeciles) knows that if X is God, then Y can't be God, too. (If at least either X or Y claims to be exclusively God, which is what happens!)

And this isn't even the simple fact that there really is only one God. But that is, unfortunately, not acknowledged by many. But there is no possible way to even think that all Gods (the true one and the ones created by men) can be the same. 

 off.


----------



## Tripel (May 13, 2009)

he beholds said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > he beholds said:
> ...



Is the "Coexist" bumper sticker arguing that it's all the same God? I didn't think that was the message. I thought it to mean that despite our religious differences, we should all get along.


----------



## snap_dragon (May 13, 2009)

voted. Awesome pic by the way.


----------



## sastark (May 13, 2009)

Voted. And, might I add, an excellent drawing for a girl her age!


----------



## Theogenes (May 13, 2009)

Voted. Great drawing!


----------



## baron (May 13, 2009)

voted


----------



## PresbyDane (May 13, 2009)

Voted


----------



## he beholds (May 13, 2009)

Tripel said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...



The coexist bumper sticker is just saying get along, the coexist spinoff google doodle by the eight year old says all gods are the one God.


----------



## Zenas (May 17, 2009)

I think the contest ends tomorrow. Thanks to everyone and vote if you haven't.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (May 17, 2009)

Nice. I almost clicked on the wrong one lol. good drawing


----------



## asc (May 18, 2009)

voted.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 18, 2009)

voted


----------



## Clay7926 (May 18, 2009)

I got your back, dog. 

Just voted. It's a great picture!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 18, 2009)

A wonderful doodle. Voted!


----------



## CNJ (May 18, 2009)

Voted


----------



## he beholds (May 18, 2009)

any word?


----------



## Confessor (May 18, 2009)

It is finished.


----------



## RTaron (May 18, 2009)

Got it.


----------

